# mm440 dimensionierung bremswiderstand



## volker (26 November 2007)

habe hier folgende situation

ein poliermotor (7.5kw 1400 U/min)
ein tellermotor (0.75kw 1400 U/min)
mm420 1.5kw der den teller antreibt

so nun ist es so, das wenn beide motore von der richtung her gleichlaufend sind, der poliermotor den teller derart beschleunigt, dass der fu mit dem fehler 'überspannung im zwischenkreis' aussteigt. (und dann gibt der teller richtig gas )

ok. an den mm420 kann kein bremswiderstand angeschlossen werden. ich werde den also durch einen mm440 ersetzen.


habe jetzt erst mal, provisorisch, denn mm420 durch einen mm440 11kw ersetzt. das läuft bedingt. wenn ich den andruck des poliermotor auf den teller zu weit erhöhe steigt auch der aus.

habe mir im starter mal die zw-spannung des mm440 angesehen.
bei leerlauf des polierers (ca 2,8A) habe ich 560V, bei ca 4A 570V, bei 6A ca 580V, bei 7,5A ca 605V. bei ca 8,5-9A steigt der umrichter aus.

*meine frage ist nun
wie gross muss ich die bremswiderstände dimensionieren?
*schaltzeit ist ca 30sek ein, 3 sek pause.
kann ich irgendwie messen/berechnen wie hoch die leistung ist, die der poliermotor an den teller übergibt?

*zusatz:*
das ganze habe ich mehrfach
2 X mm440 (nach umbau) mit 3kw für je einen teller (ich geh jetzt zur sicherheit einfach mal höher)
und 1 x mm440 11kw für 6 teller.

ich meine ich hätte mal gelesen, das ich die zwischenkreise zusammenschalten kann. ist das korrekt?

und kann ich die bremswiderstände für die 3 umrichter zusammenschalten?
(wenn voriges zutrifft wirds wohl möglich sein)


----------



## MSB (26 November 2007)

Also da du ja wirklich ständig im Bremsbetrieb bist,
zu einer externen Zwischenkreisspeisung tendieren, diese sollte dann Rückspeisen können.

Vorteil:
Du musst keine so hohe Wärme abführen
Du senkst die Stromkosten (OK bei den Leistungen ehr gering)

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (27 November 2007)

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/7800906


----------



## godi (27 November 2007)

Im Normalfall solltest du die Zwischenkreise verbinden können!
Dann würde dein Poliermotor gleich die überschüssige Energie deines Tellermotors verbrauchen!
Probiere das mal mit deinem mm420 (sofern er einen Zwischenkreisanschluss hat) da ersparst du dir gleich die Bremswiderstände.

godi


----------



## volker (27 November 2007)

*MM4 Zwischenkreiskopplung*

den link kenn ich.

hab heute mal mit der hotline telefoniert.
was ich nicht wusste, ist das der widerstandswert in jedem fall eingehalten werden muss (ich dachte nimm einfach den grössten bremswiderstand den's gibt und fettich).
die von siemens zur verfügung gestellten R's sind aber nur für ein lastspiel von 5% ausgelegt.

*ich werde nun erst mal folgendermassen vorgehen*.
den mm440 11kw fu werde ich als einspeisenden fu  nutzen und die beiden mm420 an den zwischenkreis des mm440 (keine einspeisung) anschliessen.
der hat genügend leistung. 8 motore (0,75kw) * 1,35 (vorgeschriebener faktor wenn die anderen nicht einspeisen) = 8,1 kw
an den mm440 werde ich zwei 27 ohm widerstände in reihe als bremswiderstand hängen. (normal für den 11kw sind ja 56 ohm).

da ja 'wahrscheinlich' nicht alle teller im generatorbetrieb laufen werden, hoffe ich mit den widerständen klar zu kommen.

tip von siemens: evtl den poliermotor8 auch an einen fu hängen (diese station läuft immer im generatorbetrieb) und noch mit in den zk-verbund mit aufnehmen.

mal sehen wie obiges ergebnis ausfällt. dann werde ich entscheiden, ob ich gar nichts weiter machen muss, die leistung der widerstände erhöhe oder das mit dem weiteren fu.

zum verschalten des zk gibts ein gutes pdf bei siemens. 
zwischenkreiskopplung


----------



## volker (27 November 2007)

godi schrieb:


> Dann würde dein Poliermotor gleich die überschüssige Energie deines Tellermotors verbrauchen!


 
habe ich evtl heute mit dir telefoniert? :-D 
bist du ein siemensspion?  
die poliermotore haben z.Z. keine umrichter


----------



## godi (27 November 2007)

volker schrieb:


> habe ich evtl heute mit dir telefoniert? :-D
> bist du ein siemensspion?
> die poliermotore haben z.Z. keine umrichter


 
Ja habe mich bei Siemens ins Intranet eingelogt und schau was der Member Volker so alles mit Siemens bespricht!


----------

